# 2014 Yamaha F115 34 hrs 25in 6900.00 !!!!



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Lightly used F115 34 hrs just had the whole fuel system cleaned new HP fuel pump gear oil and water pump injectors sent off and cleaned. Just the engine Engine has only been used in freshwater and looks new 281-802-9151


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

SOLD


----------

